
Fighting Facebook with Tech - chrisMyzel
How about we start ending this insane datapractices FB is running?<p>What if we poison all our data with irrelevant information so FB has a harder time figuring out who we are?<p>An example that comes to my mind is a browser extension that adds irrelevant browsing, uploads, likes etc, keeps a database of all the bull&amp;*$t it added and again filters it over at my friends who use the same extension so they dont see all the &quot;spam&quot;<p>This is just a silly example but c&#x27;mon we&#x27;re tech (and more) and not a governtment that doesnt understand sh!t.
======
garydarobot
This idea sounds great, an anti facebook tool is just what the world needs.

~~~
chrisMyzel
I saw recently how FB tricks around adblockers and it made me mad and curious
at the same time

